# Play-Off race



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

The play-off race in the Western Conference is one of the closest ones I have ever seen. Utah, Portland and Denver all battle for the last available spot. All have 37 losses so far, Utah has won 41 games, Denver 40 games and Portland 39 games so far. 

Utah will have to play at Dallas, versus Houston, at Minnesota and versus Phoenix.

Denver will play at Phoenix, at Houston, versus Portland, versus Sacramento and at San Antonio. 

Portland will play at LA Lakers, versus Golden State, at San Antonio, at Denver, versus San Antonio and versus LA Lakers.

Who do you think will make the play-offs with their remaining schedules ?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Tag Houston into the mix as well, they are only 1 win ahead of Utah.

IMO Utah has the inside track as the lead in the W column and have not an easy, but an easier schedule than either Denver or Portland.

BTW as a side note the Blazers play the Warriors on the tail end of a B2B that starts with the Lakers. Then the game Vs. the Buggets is also the tail end of a B2B with the first game against the Spurs.

To me Portland is done. 
Utah and Denver could come down to the last game of the season, and Personally I'd rather be playing Phoenix than San Antonio.

BTW in addition the top 4 teasm in the west are vcery tight as well and these games have huge seeding implications. 

San Antonio is 1.5 games out of 1st in the West. 

The Lakers are .5 games out of 1st in the West

Minnesota is.005 pct out of 1st in the West, but has more wins than Sacramento (1st in west)

Every game counts for the top 4 teams.

Again I'll say Utah lands the 8 spot.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>El_Diablo</b>!
> 
> 8 Utah 41 37 .526 13 27-12 14-25 24-24 9-12 88.7 89.6 Won 2 7-3
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

It is impossible to know who will make the playoffs, I really enjoy the Utah Jazz, but I want to see a Brazilian playing in hte highest level, so I am pulling out for the Nuggets to make it. Here is my take:

Utah

at Dallas - L
versus Houston - L/W
at Minnesota - L
versus Phoenix - W

I see only one sure W. If I had to guess it would be 1-3, but 2-2 is a chance as well.

Denver

at Phoenix - W
at Houston - W/L
versus Portland - W/L
versus Sacramento - L
at San Antonio - L

Denver could get 3-2, that would be ideal. A Key game against the Blazers.

Portland

at LA Lakers - L
versus Golden State - W
at San Antonio - L
at Denver - W/L
versus San Antonio - L
versus LA Lakers - L

Not a very good situation to Portland, they could go 1-5, even if they do better I see the race between the previous two.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> It is impossible to know who will make the playoffs, I really enjoy the Utah Jazz, but I want to see a Brazilian playing in hte highest level, so I am pulling out for the Nuggets to make it. Here is my take:
> 
> Utah
> ...


In general I would agree with your prediction, but the victory of Portland at LA yesterday shows me once more that this play-off race is almost to close to give any accurate prediction. I just hope the Nuggets win as much games as possible of their remaining schedule. Even if it might not be enough.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MasterOfPuppets</b>!
> 
> 
> In general I would agree with your prediction, but the victory of Portland at LA yesterday shows me once more that this play-off race is almost to close to give any accurate prediction. I just hope the Nuggets win as much games as possible of their remaining schedule. Even if it might not be enough.


Yeah, that's why my first phrase was "_It is impossible to know who will make the playoffs_".

As I said before the Denver vs Portland might be the most important game for both teams.


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

The portland game upcoming is huge. We do have both tie breakers I think so all we need to do is keep pace which is a huge advantage. Its a bigger deal then the remaining schedules i think. 

BTW I hate Carlos Arroyo


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

A win of the Nuggets at Houston would throw the Rockets into that race as well.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

In the standings the Nuggets are the 8 seed, but right now there is a 3 way tie, all teams with 41-37. Having the tie breaker is really important on this tight race.

Next round, neither of the 3 will have home court advantage:

Today: Utah @ Dallas
Tomorrow: Denver @ Houston & Portland @ San Antonio

Not looking bad for Denver. :yes:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Actually Denver is up 2-1 vs Portland, so if they Beat Portland on Saturday then they indeed hold the tiebreaker.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Hello from the POrtland board.

It's my belief that Denver owns the tiebreaker anyway because of a better conference record, so even if Portland wins and the two teams finished tied Denver would get the playoff slot.


----------



## raps_luva (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MasterOfPuppets</b>!
> The play-off race in the Western Conference is one of the closest ones I have ever seen. Utah, Portland and Denver all battle for the last available spot. All have 37 losses so far, Utah has won 41 games, Denver 40 games and Portland 39 games so far.
> 
> Utah will have to play at Dallas, versus Houston, at Minnesota and versus Phoenix.
> ...


Denver. I think that's pretty clear.:yes:


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Denver won vs Portland! It looks like Nugz is going to playoffs! Carmelo was on fire with 30 points!


----------



## plop (Mar 17, 2004)

Maybe Utah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:starwars: Anyway, great fight for the last spot


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Good luck in the playoffs guys. Hopefully you'll get Jack Nies as one of the officials.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Denver will need to win at least one more game, since the Jazz will probably win against the Suns.

It's a hard task to do, Sac at home is the match I think they need to get. Not easy at all.


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

I was just reading up on the Blazers board, and thank god that we have the refs in our back pocket.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Snicka</b>!
> I was just reading up on the Blazers board, and thank god that we have the refs in our back pocket.


I am used to this, since I am a Lakers fan.


----------

